# running both Uber and Lyft at the same time



## chefmike67 (Sep 2, 2015)

Anyone with experience of running Uber and Lyft on Same phone at the Same time? Advice comments...


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Keep uber app on screen, Lyft can run in background. Lyft will come to front when there's a ping. Accept, then exit other app. Start nav and go.

This is on Android for me.

Instead of doing the app shuffle I hotspot my phone, use a tablet for uber. Accept ping and start nav, then exit other driver app.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

chefmike67 said:


> Anyone with experience of running Uber and Lyft on Same phone at the Same time? Advice comments...


I've got 2 phones. Added a line to my service for $10/month, use factory reset phone for Uber only. Use my 'main' phone for Lyft.

I had to do this because my phone is not a top-end model, and so it couldn't handle running both at the same time and I would miss requests while the phone lagged. I still have to restart my phone a couple/few times a night to keep it running right. Uber uses a lot of resources, so does Lyft but not as much.

**If you switch phones, make sure you give Uber your new phone number, I didn't think about this and wound calling myself in some kind of weird loop-back a couple times when I was trying to get the PAX the first night.


----------

